# Traditional Sunday with the local club



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

This is what I did yesterday and I think is worth sharing with the cycling community..

Went for a ride with the local club for what is called around here a Traditional Sunday... So a loop of about 40 km and some 350 meters of elevation where most of the time is an all out effort from the gun.. But this is not what I would really like to share..

After the club ride I came home and went for a ride with my best buddy.. She was saying something the night before about going but I didn't take her all that serious... For my surprise she was waiting for me and asking if we were going.. How to say no?

So I took the bike I have on the trainer and started working on it to get it ready for her to ride on a road bike for the first time ever..!!

This is her tackling a little bump on the path







The views were very nice..! Weather helped this time..(Belfast, remember?)






Traffic sucked..! 






We even saw an alien on its bike.. 






And we made it home !!!






I am so proud oh her..!!

After the whole cycling day my GPS said 75 km and 615 meters of climbing (Strava) But who really cares!!! The last 23 km were the best ones in a while..!

What about your weekend? Do you care sharing with us and showing us a bit of your side of the world?

Thanks for reading...

The Weekend Report Guy


----------



## roadrash (21 Sep 2015)

lovely tale, ... there is a , your ride today thread here,

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-305

i like to read it when i cant get out myself


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

roadrash said:


> lovely tale, ... there is a , your ride today thread here,
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-305
> 
> i like to read it when i cant get out myself


Oooh thanks..!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

roadrash said:


> lovely tale, ... there is a , your ride today thread here,
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-305
> 
> i like to read it when i cant get out myself


So many stories and adventures in that thread that I am afraid lots of them get lost in the comments.. 

Would be wrong to have a weekly sort of thing where people can port their adventures, rides or whatever they feel like sharing?

this seems to be a cool community that likes this kind of tales..

is a suggestion/question.. 

Would it work?


----------



## Sixmile (21 Sep 2015)

Is this along the comber Greenway? I've only ever went out as far as dundonald as I'm normally saving myself for the uphill sections back to ballyclare!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

Sixmile said:


> Is this along the comber Greenway? I've only ever went out as far as dundonald as I'm normally saving myself for the uphill sections back to ballyclare!


Yes that is it..! 

Is a nice calm ride for new riders.. We live in Castlereagh.. Plenty of climbs in my backyard.. And with the CX bike I try to avoid them all..!


----------



## Sixmile (21 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Yes that is it..!
> 
> Is a nice calm ride for new riders.. We live in Castlereagh.. Plenty of climbs in my backyard.. And with the CX bike I try to avoid them all..!



Do you find that it's as busy beyond dundonald? Have yous been down the lagan towpath? Some great places for grub along that one!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

Sixmile said:


> Do you find that it's as busy beyond dundonald? Have yous been down the lagan towpath? Some great places for grub along that one!


Not at all.. after Dundonald gets quiet and you have to deal with some dog walkers.. But we love dogs so is fun and I can always jump on the Greenway coming back if it is busy.. But my wife is learning how to handle the road bike so no rush..
I just post the ride we did today on the Lagan Towpath with my wife on the your ride today thread..!


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> So many stories and adventures in that thread that I am afraid lots of them get lost in the comments.. Would be wrong to have a *weekly sort of thing* where people can port their adventures, rides or whatever they feel like sharing?
> 
> this seems to be a cool community that likes this kind of tales..is a suggestion/question..Would it work?



No need - there's already a well established thread for daily ride reports - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254 - and anyone who wants to can post a more comprehensive ride report in whichever forum they feel is the most appropriate. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> No need - there's already a well established thread for daily ride reports - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254 - and anyone who wants to can post a more comprehensive ride report in whichever forum they feel is the most appropriate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Got you..!

Thanks..


----------



## Sixmile (23 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Not at all.. after Dundonald gets quiet and you have to deal with some dog walkers.. But we love dogs so is fun and I can always jump on the Greenway coming back if it is busy.. But my wife is learning how to handle the road bike so no rush..
> I just post the ride we did today on the Lagan Towpath with my wife on the your ride today thread..!


 
Will keep an eye out for it. My wife is slowly getting to grips with her bike too and the towpaths are great for leisurely jaunts. I've been meaning to do the Portadown to Newry (20 miles or so) one but haven't managed to get down to it yet. Are you planning on heading to the Ciclovia event in Belfast at the start of October? Might head down if the weather is kind to see what the craic is.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

Sixmile said:


> Will keep an eye out for it. My wife is slowly getting to grips with her bike too and the towpaths are great for leisurely jaunts. I've been meaning to do the Portadown to Newry (20 miles or so) one but haven't managed to get down to it yet. Are you planning on heading to the Ciclovia event in Belfast at the start of October? Might head down if the weather is kind to see what the craic is.



Heard about the Portadown one.. Might be an option.. Need a bigger bike rack..

And to be honest never heard of the ciclovia event.

Will have to look it up..!!!

Something to consider if the kids can join


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Heard about the Portadown one.. Might be an option.. Need a bigger bike rack..
> 
> And to be honest never heard of the ciclovia event.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I'm led to believe that there will be planned activities and some sort of entertainment for children. I'll be bringing along my 2 in the trailer. Hopefully it'll be dry-ish!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Sep 2015)

Sixmile said:


> Yes I'm led to believe that there will be planned activities and some sort of entertainment for children. I'll be bringing along my 2 in the trailer. Hopefully it'll be dry-ish!



Dry and Belfast don't belong in the same sentence.. 

Yeah lets hope is a nice day and helps promote cycling to the non cyclist community.. I am surprise by how popular cycling is around here..


----------



## Sixmile (25 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Yeah lets hope is a nice day and helps promote cycling to the *non cyclist community*.. I am surprise by how popular cycling is around here..


 
Not sure it will have a positive effect on the non cyclists since they're shutting off the roads between Botanic and City Hall to any traffic apart from cyclists! Saying that, holding the event on a Sunday morning shouldn't inconvenience that many folk. I'm hoping the event will go well and grow into an annual occurrence with more streets/towns joining in and closing their streets for cycling. We can but hope.


----------

